# Cheap wifi webcam to do survillence for home use



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

Guys.. 
Suggest me a wifi webcam to do survillence outside our home at night.. will be fit in 1st floor balcony to monitor happenings in front gate...approx..10-15 mtrs distance..

will be used for home..so budget..the cheaper the better..just need one cam only


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 3, 2012)

in india its difficult to get the cheap one, atleast you have to spend 6-7k.  if u can get from china it will be around 2-3k!. that too lot of features.. check with u r friends if anyone travelling frequently to china then its a good deal.  

one company i came across is Tenvis. IP Camera, Network camera, Wireless IP Camera!. check that.

if you want full list of china wifi cams..  Download this PDF and go through..  Happy survillence 

*edmserver.globalsources.com/intimate/tracker/content_path/url_http.3A.2F.2Fakamai.2Eglobalsources.2Ecom.2Eedgesuite.2Enet.2Ff.2F593.2F3445.2F5d.2Fbeverly.2Edownload.2Eakamai.2Ecom.2F3445.2Fmag.2FSecurity_Products-EDM.2EZIP.3Fsource.3D10AXSW01.26WT.2Emc_id.3D4031030.26REQ_ID.3D10AXSW010002236233.26pub.3DSPD/campaignUin_781216/linkUin_31/customerUin_21702/logEnabled_true/ctEnabled_true/trackerType_2/


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

^ Thanks !!  Atlast someone replied to my query. Can't spend 6-7k and no friends who travel to China..

Isn' t it possible to get China stuff here in India for similar prices...?.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

^^you got a PM


----------



## msn (Aug 3, 2012)

far said:


> Guys..
> Suggest me a wifi webcam to do survillence outside our home at night.. will be fit in 1st floor balcony to monitor happenings in front gate...approx..10-15 mtrs distance..
> 
> will be used for home..so budget..the cheaper the better..just need one cam only



You can check this product.

Also check D-Link's Website.


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

^ Anything under 2k ??


----------



## msn (Aug 3, 2012)

Dome Camera -  Try this link
USB DVR - Click here
Tutorial on how to connect, click here.

Reliability - No Idea. I have never used it. I stay in a Rented House.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Check out this one, exactly what you wanted

Wireless WLAN Security WIFI IR IP 300K Pixels Camera with Night Vision, India - DinoDirect.com


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks! all u guys..diablo..awesome buddy...for the link


----------



## far (Aug 5, 2012)

its a chinese website...i believe...any local purchase possible of the same item @diablo


----------



## far (Aug 15, 2012)

any more suggestions for local purchase


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Aug 15, 2012)

How about this one?
Wireless CCTV Camera with Night Vision system + Free Gifts for 3 highest bidder | eBay

OR

WIRELESS CCTV CAMERA SECURITY A/V WITH ALL ACCESSORIES | eBay


----------



## dexterunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

check out on dealextreme and free shipping too


----------



## msn (Aug 15, 2012)

Check this website. CCTV Cameras DVR Standalone Security Systems Provider Company in india


----------



## msn (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey, one of my friend got this today - CCTV Wireless Security Camera & Surveillance System Price - Buy CCTV Wireless Security Camera & Surveillance System Price in India, Best Prices n Review


----------

